# JLabel Größe festlegen



## Felix (9. Okt 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein JLabel in dem Wiederum 3 weiter JLabels platz finden. Da ich Rahmen um die inneren 3 JLabels gezeitneht habe, möchte ich gerne, dass sie gleich breit sind. Leider sind nur die oberen zwei gleich breit und das untere behält seine Breite. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache. Hier ist mal der Code:


```
this.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
		GridBagConstraints gbc = new GridBagConstraints();
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 0;
		this.add(vokstatpanel, gbc);
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 1;
		this.add(questionstatpanel, gbc);
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 2;
		this.add(voksysstatpanel, gbc);

		vokstatpanel.setSize(new Dimension(this.getWidth(), vokstatpanel
				.getHeight()));
		questionstatpanel.setSize(new Dimension(this.getWidth(),
				questionstatpanel.getHeight()));
		voksysstatpanel.setSize(new Dimension(this.getWidth(), voksysstatpanel
				.getHeight()));
```

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Zed (9. Okt 2008)

GridBagLayout ist bissel eigen was die Größenangaben angeht. Kurz gesagt ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das es drauf sc****st. Was mich machmal auch ziemlich aufregt.

Mach mehr Angaben mit GridBagConstraints. Ich benutze da eigentlich ganz gern eine Methode dazu. 

```
/**
	 * Fügt eine Componenten in das GridbagLayout ein
	 * @param aComp
	 * @param gridX
	 * @param gridY
	 * @param gridWidth
	 * @param gridHeight
	 * @param weightX
	 * @param weightY
	 * @param anchor
	 * @param fill
	 * @param insets
	 */
	public void addComponentInLayout(Component aComp, int gridX, int gridY, int gridWidth, int gridHeight, double weightX,
			double weightY, int anchor, int fill, Insets insets) {
		GridBagConstraints theConstraints = new GridBagConstraints(gridX, gridY, gridWidth, gridHeight, weightX,
				weightY, anchor, fill, insets, 0, 0);

		add(aComp, theConstraints);
	}

/**
	 * Fügt eine Componenten in ein z.B. Panel ein.
	 * @param Ein Container
	 * @param aComp
	 * @param gridX
	 * @param gridY
	 * @param gridWidth
	 * @param gridHeight
	 * @param weightX
	 * @param weightY
	 * @param anchor
	 * @param fill
	 * @param insets
	 */
	public void addComponentInContainer(JComponent aPanel,Component aComp, int gridX, int gridY, int gridWidth, int gridHeight, double weightX,
			double weightY, int anchor, int fill, Insets insets) {
		GridBagConstraints theConstraints = new GridBagConstraints(gridX, gridY, gridWidth, gridHeight, weightX,
				weightY, anchor, fill, insets, 0, 0);
		aPanel.add(aComp, theConstraints);
		
	}
```


----------



## Felix (11. Okt 2008)

cool, danke! Hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich mich eingelesen hatte, aber jetzt klappt alles so wie ich es will.


----------

